# New POST Interrogatories (Good Luck)



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ahhhh Okay here we go..................



https://www.mass.gov/doc/officer-questionnaire-part-2final-4-5-2022/download?fbclid=IwAR10xJ9ujAm7yJ4VUTS8XQGLKaL_FTnz5evekFp4y5C421Se6KFUlSG0Kf4


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

What. The. Fuck!?


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

It would never happen, but the police unions should collectively say “No, we’re not answering those”.

Even one medium-large union could cripple it; they can’t suspend or fire everyone.


----------



## JL01930 (Aug 6, 2021)

Roy Fehler said:


> It would never happen, but the police unions should collectively say “No, we’re not answering those”.
> 
> Even one medium-large union could cripple it; they can’t suspend or fire everyone.


I’m 99.99% sure I answered this same form for my background investigator with MSP process.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

These are actually VERY BASIC questions on just about any fed job or security clearance application.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Javert said:


> These are actually VERY BASIC questions on just about any fed job or security clearance application.


However, we should not have to be applying for our own jobs that some of us have had for a very long time, without issue. Question #8 is about as vague and all encompassing as possible, no doubt to be used against you down the road if they find something on you that it wasn't clear they were looking for. 

*Question 8 Thinking broadly, do you have any knowledge or information, in addition to that

specifically addressed in the preceding questions, which may be relevant, directly or
indirectly, to your eligibility or fitness to be recertified as a law enforcement officer
with this law enforcement agency? This would include, but is not limited to,
knowledge or information concerning your character, temperament, habits,
employment, education, criminal records, traffic violations, residence, or otherwise. If
so, please provide details.*


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Javert said:


> These are actually VERY BASIC questions on just about any fed job or security clearance application.


We’re not applying for a job or security clearance.

Classic slippery slope. If they can ask these questions, what’s next?


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Yeah this is sketchy. I had to answer SOME of those questions during my hiring background, but even in non-union NC, (at least for state police) we could refuse to answer these and they wouldn’t be able to do anything to us if they didn’t have a documented cause for an investigation.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Question 8 Thinking broadly, do you have any knowledge or information, in addition to that

specifically addressed in the preceding questions, which may be relevant, directly or
indirectly, to your eligibility or fitness to be recertified as a law enforcement officer
with this law enforcement agency? This would include, but is not limited to,
knowledge or information concerning your character, temperament, habits,
employment, education, criminal records, traffic violations, residence, or otherwise. If
so, please provide details.

Temperament: FUCK OFF
Habits: I masturbate frequently and like to spit at birds
Employment: Yes
Education: I learn something nue evydai.
Criminal Records: I haven’t bought records since the 1980s
Traffic Violations: No fatalities recently
Residence: I live in one
Otherwise: Likewise but I have no details, except a few construction ones.*


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> *Question 8 Thinking broadly, do you have any knowledge or information, in addition to that
> 
> specifically addressed in the preceding questions, which may be relevant, directly or
> indirectly, to your eligibility or fitness to be recertified as a law enforcement officer
> ...


I swear there are days when I think you and my husband are twins. Anyone who has been dealing with the public for a few years that says they have a sunny disposition in answer to that question is either lying, delusional or a serial killer that likes to fondle parakeets.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Well, chickens are nice too.


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Was just told we don't have to worry about this. Apparently SPAM will smash this dead in it's tracks!


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Inspector71 said:


> Was just told we don't have to worry about this. Apparently SPAM will smash this dead in it's tracks!


Let's hope, and where are the other major unions on this issue?


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

Bloodhound said:


> *Question 8 Thinking broadly, do you have any knowledge or information, in addition to that
> 
> specifically addressed in the preceding questions, which may be relevant, directly or
> indirectly, to your eligibility or fitness to be recertified as a law enforcement officer
> ...


Though the implication is the question seeks negative information, the question is neutral. I suggest loading this question up with your qualifications. Copy and paste your resume, which certainly will include "knowledge or information concerning your character... employment, education..." that are relevant to your eligibility and fitness to be recertified as a LEO.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Do you belong to any clubs or groups that discriminate against race, gender, or religion? YUP, same country club as the Mayor!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Hush said:


> Do you belong to any clubs or groups that discriminate against race, gender, or religion? YUP, same country club as the Mayor!


Yes. BLM. NAMBLA. LGBTQRUS. ALL discriminatory groups.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

I was told this is Mandatory and must be completed per post. Also mass chiefs supposedly discussed it.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

felony said:


> I was told this is Mandatory and must be completed per post. Also mass chiefs supposedly discussed it.


As of right now, yes it is. But the legal challenges have begun.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> Yes. BLM. *NAMBLA*. LGBTQRUS. ALL discriminatory groups.


*N*orth *A*merican *M*arlon *B*rando *L*ook-*A*likes, I presume.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Like where is this going to be filed? won't they hold it locally? or does it get to the state, where they'll probably lose them anyway?


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

FAPD said:


> Like where is this going to be filed? won't they hold it locally? or does it get to the state, where they'll probably lose them anyway?


The signed copy goes in your personnel file. Another form is generated with your responses and sent to POST from what I was told.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

FAPD said:


> Like where is this going to be filed? won't they hold it locally? or does it get to the state, where they'll probably lose them anyway?


With the POST Commission, where you can bet the house that complete records will be kept meticulously and forever.


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

*NEPBA SEEKS INJUNCTION AGAINST POST COMMISSION IN WORCESTER SUPERIOR COURT*








NEPBA SEEKS INJUNCTION AGAINST POST COMMISSION IN WORCESTER SUPERIOR COURT


Today, the NEPBA, together with Worcester Police Patrol Officer’s President Dan Gilbert (NEPBA Local 911) filed a lawsuit in Superior Court against the POST C



nepba.org


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

About time!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

There's around 5 lawsuits going on right now, not sure if any will gain traction but let's hope.


----------



## Macop2020 (Sep 29, 2020)

FAPD said:


> Like where is this going to be filed? won't they hold it locally? or does it get to the state, where they'll probably lose them anyway?


We just started filling these out. My understanding is that the agency head is going to fill out a spread sheet with all his/her personnel names on it. They will either attest to you being certified or not attest. If they cannot attest to you being certified, they send the paperwork to POST along with his/her reasons for not attesting to you being certified. If they do attest to you being certified the paperwork stays in-house.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Massachusetts police complaint database launching in coming weeks


A new state database listing complaints against police officers across Massachusetts will soon be going live to the public. Data will be accessible from 446 agencies across Massachusetts, including local police departments, state police, college and university police and hospital police.




www.boston25news.com


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Macop2020 said:


> We just started filling these out. My understanding is that the agency head is going to fill out a spread sheet with all his/her personnel names on it. They will either attest to you being certified or not attest. If they cannot attest to you being certified, they send the paperwork to POST along with his/her reasons for not attesting to you being certified. If they do attest to you being certified the paperwork stays in-house.


That is correct. The question becomes what happens to those that the agency head will not attest to. Even POST doesn't know yet.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

RodneyFarva said:


> Massachusetts police complaint database launching in coming weeks
> 
> 
> A new state database listing complaints against police officers across Massachusetts will soon be going live to the public. Data will be accessible from 446 agencies across Massachusetts, including local police departments, state police, college and university police and hospital police.
> ...


Wait so some random person could call in and say I beat them up because they’re black, they could be proven to have lied, and I’ll still have my name in the database for a racism/violence related complaint?

That seems fair.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

EUPD377 said:


> Wait so some random person could call in and say I beat them up because they’re black, they could be proven to have lied, and I’ll still have my name in the database for a racism/violence related complaint?
> 
> That seems fair.


Yep. Happens ALL the time and we have zero defense.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

EUPD377 said:


> Wait so some random person could call in and say I beat them up because they’re black, they could be proven to have lied, and I’ll still have my name in the database for a racism/violence related complaint?
> 
> That seems fair.


So pretty much any cop that's dumb enough to still be proactive is going to have a bunch of bullshit complaints because he/she upset people's feels. This is what I expect to happen: a) they're going to figure out that the vast majority of complaints are unfounded, b) there's going to be a huge increase in unfounded complaints and c) (hopefully) the unions will step and take it before a judge though I know in Mass they probably won't win.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I think MassCOP has filed an injunction on this matter.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

A win for the good guys.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

https://nepba.org/wp-content/uploads/2022/06/POST-Injuction.pdf?fbclid=IwAR1YouzlaPDeJzmZcfZME_ICuMvEHcTOc9Xo_8yoAdtSJfXdOj6txsMAEhI&fs=e&s=cl


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

AH HA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

